# احتراق المازوت - الفويل اويل



## new2050 (27 مارس 2012)

*محسنات تحسين احتراق وقود
البنزين - السولار(ديزل) - المازوت (الفوبل اوبل))

المحسنات هي :
مركبات ذات سلاسل عضويه قصيره وتشتمل علي (Organometallic & surfactants) وهي مصنعه محليا خصيصا لظبط الحريق.
يتم تخفيف المحسنات في اي ماده الفاتيه عضويه او اي مذيب عضوي يحتوي علي نسبه عاليه الفاتيه. توضع النسبه المحدده من المحسنات (الإضافات) علي اي كميه مذيب ان لزم.

الفوائد التي تعود عليكم في حال استخدام محسنات الوقود كالتالي :

*


*خفض تكلفة الانتاج.*


*التوفير في استهلاك الوقود.*


*التوفير في صيانه الغلايات والافران والمعدات.*


*تباعد فترات الصيانة.*


*خفض العادم (مانع الهباب) .*


*خفض الانبعاثات الضارة.*


*خفض المواد الصلبة المتراكمة علي الجدران الداخلية للافران والمراجل البخارية ، والمبادلات الحرارية التي تتسبب في تاكل الجدران الداخلية و تكون عازل لمنع الانتقال الجيد للحرارة فيحدث زيادة في الاستهلاك.*
 
*






**محسنات تحسين احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل)
إضافات تحسين احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل) (IF)
*​*تقوم المحسنات (الإضافات) علي :
*

*سهوله تشغيل(الغلايات - الافران ) في الجو البارد لتاثير المحسنات علي المواد الشمعية.*
*تحسين تزريه الوقود مما يساعد علي تحسن في عملية الحريق الكامل.*
*خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون واكاسيد الكبريت وغيرها نتيجة لاستخدام المحسنات المختلفة.*
*تقليل الرواسب الضارة لعدم الاحتراق الكامل لكل من مركبات الكبريت الاسفلتين اثناء دوره الوقود.*
*تقليل تكلفة الصيانه للغلايات والافران نتيجة للاحتراق المنتظم .*
*تقليل وتفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للغلايات والافران نتيجة لاحتواء المازوت (الفويل اويل) علي نسبة اسفلتين وكذلك تعمل علي انخفاض نسبة الهباب.*
*تعمل في (الغلايات - الافران) القديم والحديث.*
*تعمل الاضافات مع كل انواع وقود المازوت (الفويل اويل) سواء السيئ او الجيد .*
*عند الكشف بواسطه الميكرسكوب الالكتروني علي عينات من العادم الناتج من المدخنه لاحتراق المازوت بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ انخفاض حجم الجزيئات بعد استخدام الإضافات واختلاف طبقات العادم المتكونه وهذا يؤدي الي سهوله تطاير في الهواء وعدم ترسيبها علي الجدار الداخليه (وهذا يدل علي قيام المحسنات في تحسين الحريق وتقليل الاهلاك للمحركات – الغلايات – الافران ).*
*عند الكشف بواسطه اشعه اكس لوحظ حدوث تغيرلتواجد عنصر الفانديوم باتحاده مع عناصر اخري غير ضاره تتطاير مع هواء المدخنه وهذا يؤدي لانخفاض الاثار الناتجه من حدوث تاكل للجدران الداخليه (وهذا يدل علي قيام المحسنات في تحسين الحريق وتقليل الاهلاك للمحركات – الغلايات – الافران ).*
*عند اختبار درجه الحموضه للعادم الناتج من احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل) بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ تغير في ارتفاع درجه الحموضه للمحسنات اي التحول من الحامضية للقاعدية عن احتراق المازوت (الفويل اويل) بدون المحسنات وبذلك يحدث انخفاض لحدوث تاكل في الجدران الداخليه (للمحركات- الغلايات-الافران) باستخدام الإضافات.*
*صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.*
*توفير استهلاك الوقود نتيجة لتقليل الرواسب المتكونة وانتظام عملية الحريق.*
* 
**سهولة الاستخدام : 
يتم وضع الكمية من الإضافه / طن المازوت (الفويل اويل) عند عمليه التفريغ .
*
* 
**علي الاستعداد للاجابة علي اي اسئلة علي الميل 
Yieegypt
ات (ياهو – هت ميل – جي ميل)
*​*

*


----------



## شداد الشرحي (28 أبريل 2012)

ولكن كيف يتم ترشيد استهلاك المازوت في صناعة الاسمنت ؟ وما هي العوامل التي تؤثر على القيمة الحرارية؟


----------

